# Slicewerkzeug ? Was genau damit machen ?



## CandyMan (5. April 2004)

wie der Titel schon sagt weiss ich nicht was ich damit anstellen kann, ich weiss nur wenn ich mal auf das Icon klicke dann kann ich diesen Slice nichmehr entfernen 

hat da einer ne "verständliche" Erklärung zu ?

Befinde mich noch in der Entwicklungsphase bei PS 7 und bin noch recht like


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. April 2004)

Mit dem Slicewerkzeug zerscheneidest Du ein Bil in Teile.

Mehr Infos im Handbuch oder F1 oder Boardsuche:

· slicen
· Slice
· Slice Tool


----------



## CandyMan (5. April 2004)

vielen Dank für die Schnelle Antwort, meine Suche hat ne menge ergeben nur nich das was ich genau Wissen wollte


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. April 2004)

Wie? Du willst schon gezogene Slices entfernen? Dann befindet unter dem eigentlichen Slice-Symbol das Werkzeug Slice-Auswahlwerkzeug, damit kannst Du problemlos einen Slice entfernen --> Auf die Ziffer klicken und Entf. drücken.

Wenn Du das kleine graue Feld oben links auf Deinem Bild meinst, das kannst Du deaktivieren, indem Du auf  Ansicht --> Einblenden --> Slices klickst.


----------

